# Best/least expensive clutch mod for KQ 750



## 13TarheelKQ (Jun 3, 2013)

This is my first post here so take it easy on me. I have researched and watched numerous videos but would still like everyone's educated opinions. I just purchased a 2013 30th anniversary KQ 750. I hunt in the mountains of NC and encounter steep terrain each and everytime I go hunting or scouting. My question is, Do I need to have all the machining done to the internals of the clutch or can I just do the EPI secondary spring and shims and be happy? Let me say that all I have done to the machine is add ITP SS 212's and 26" Swamp Lites and a KFI 3,000 lb winch to it. I don't race, rarely get over 15 mph. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think that it would have enough power to handle those tires w/o a clutch kit. Especially in low. I don't know anything about KQ clutches though, so I wont be much help there...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

26" swamp lights I do not think that you will need a clutch kit for your bike. I'm sure it should pull it perfectly fine and when in binds go in low and u be perfect. Now going bigger ud have to reclutch. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

All I have done to my Grizzly, very very similiar to your KQ cvt, is 2mm shim and stiffest secondary spring. I can wheelie with 29.5 OL2s(very heavy tire) all day long. That combo cost less than $40. 

You for sure can run those 26s without any clutch work at all.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't touch the clutch with that set up either.


----------



## 13TarheelKQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, thanks guys for your honesty. The guy at the dealership told me that he always suggested to anyone that had larger than stock tires that they at least upgrade the secondary spring. I'm just trying to learn and do what's best for the bike. Is there anything that I can do to it to just give it more torque or bottom end for pulling the mountains with me, my 275 pound hunting buddy and our gear?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If you change your clutch springs it will cause more torque. If that's what you want I'm sure some guys with king quads can tell you what works for them and will chime in.


----------



## 13TarheelKQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks man. I'll wait and see if anybody chimes in. I've read that the lime green spring and 2mm shim is a good choice but I want to make sure before I pull the trigger. I don't think I need to do a whole kit.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I know our clutches are diff but mine with 3 sizes bigger tires and heavy *** wheel will still ride wheelies in high it all depends on how it feels to you I can tell withine in 4wd my belt struggles to hold in high just ride it and see and nothing but just a spring doesn't take long to put in and they're really cheap so even if you don't like the stall take it back out and eat the $20


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

You shouldn't need a clutch kit at all. Go out and test it out and if you don't like the power I would get the coop45 shim mod. I wouldn't go any bigger than 1.5 shim though and the yellow epi secondary spring. If you do this don't just do one. To notice any power gain you will have to do both. Cost me around 30$ to do mine this way


----------



## 13TarheelKQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Help me understand what the stiffer secondary spring does?


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty much when you put a stiffer spring on the secondary and shims on the primary it gives more contact surface on the belt and more pressure on it. Pretty much, when rpms increase your belt goes down on your primary and climbs on your secondary. The stiffer the spring, the more pressure its going to put on your belt keeping it from slipping. Making it have better bottom end.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I own a king quad and inteally don't think u will need any clutching with the tires u plan on running. But I do agree with the others here u have to slap them on there nd ride its if u get belt slippage then upgrade the secondary and so the shim mod. If not I'd leave it alone


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dskel sweet king


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Helifoil (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you ride in low or high? If u hardly ever go over 15mph u should be in low anyways


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Crazycrackaz71. 

Never just ride your bike in low. It's like riding your car in first all the time. You shouldn't even have to ride in low you should be perfectly fine in high.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Just shim it and call it good.


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

If you just put shims in you will not notice a difference. I've done it and you will be disappointed.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine turned into a wheelie machine after I shimmed it. Granted its a Grizzly and not a King Quad but from what I understand the CVT is very similar.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Right old nasty the clutches are the same. By like said never just ride the bike in low. I only use my low when I get in a bind and can't use high.


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

When I just shimmed my king i couldn't notice a bit of difference


----------



## 13TarheelKQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, maybe I should explain a little better. I hunt in western NC. I know mountains don't come to mind when you think of NC. However, when I am on my hunting land, I am rarely on level ground. The roads in and out of my land are mostly straight up going in and straight down coming out. I want to have all the low end that I can have as well has the best hold back. I have no doubt that I will be fine with a stock machine. I am just asking, would there be a combination that would be easier on the bike going up and coming back down? If not, then so be it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

If you want the most low end go with 2mm shim and lime green epi spring and be done with it.


----------



## 13TarheelKQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Does that affect the holdback of the engine in any way? Sorry if I seem stupid but I have never been inside one of these bikes to actually know how they operate.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

No clutching has no hold back on motor. Like he said Incan do the 2mm and line green and 18 gram weights or u can do the 18 gram weights as the 1.5 shim and yellow spring. Those to will get the best low end grunt that I know. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Won't have any effects on motor just will get Rpms faster. And won't have no strain on motor


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got a 2012 brute 30" backs full muzzy and vfj #6/#3 spring setup. They pull well after 5 or 6 miles an hour. Starting out it stutters a little before it takes off. So I either have to pump the gas to get it going or nail it. But it pulls like a mother in low gear. Just want my bottom end back. Any help would help.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

i had kenda executioners 27x12 and 26x10(heavy tires for the size) on my KQ750 when it was still stock and i weigh 275...i had no problems climbing big hills. so u should b fine...just keep it in low going up the hills...if ur still wanting more tourqe do the yellow secondary and the 1.5 shim mod


----------



## twogun (Nov 17, 2012)

*king quad*

i own a king 700. talk to glen levitt or tony james. you can find them on nyrocatv.com. probaly best king web site on net. you want bottom end torque and engine braking increased. they do a primary clutch mod that is supposed to be unreal.


----------



## thunderstruck (Mar 4, 2012)

twogun said:


> i own a king 700. talk to glen levitt or tony james. you can find them on nyrocatv.com. probaly best king web site on net. you want bottom end torque and engine braking increased. they do a primary clutch mod that is supposed to be unreal.


 

tony james has stopped for now...


----------

